

Hyping one threat to hide another - thewarrior
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/lead/hyping-one-threat-to-hide-another/article4140922.ece

======
dopkew
Maybe regulation should be only limited to internet infrastructure -limited to
the piping infrastructure; without interference in what is flowing in it.

